# Hard time contacting Easy T Printers



## ThisIsland (Jul 22, 2013)

I ordered a printer from Easy T Printers back in April. I should have received it June 15th give or take a few days, which would have been on par with their 6 week delivery maximum. 

To invest such a large sum of money, I would think I would get better customer service. But contacting them has been a game of ping pong and shallow answers. Email has been useless, phone calls as well.

Still no word on delivery date or even an estimate. 

Has anyone else run into this problem? 

Thanks.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Email: [email protected] 

With the name on the invoice.

We've had a major delay due to ink cartridge chips. We feel confident we have a working solution now and will start shipping more printers.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I just ordered a printer from Andy and had a similar problem with contacting him. but I am being patient and he ensured that my printer is being shipped this week. I understand that being a one man operation is difficult. I am A one man shop myself. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SandraC916 (Jul 23, 2013)

abmcdan said:


> Email: [email protected]
> 
> With the name on the invoice.
> 
> We've had a major delay due to ink cartridge chips. We feel confident we have a working solution now and will start shipping more printers.



It would be nice to hear from you about that. I didn't get any call backs or responses from emails either. I really want this printer and looked forward to making some shirts. If you can't email everybody individually send out a mass email to everyone letting everyone know the hold up. The money I put towards the machine was actually money we had put away to buy a house with. I don't have good credit so can't buy a $20k machine so on my part everything is on the line on my side. If I could've been updated on what's going on I wouldn't had put in a refund request last week with my bank. You should hire someone to handle customer service for you so people aren't going crazy trying to figure out if they'd been ripped off or not.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I do feel what you're going through. I took out a microloan and already made my first payment towards it before I even got the printer so I know how you feel. but I've learned in this business some patience is needed. 
Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Work247 (Jul 29, 2013)

jfisk3475 said:


> I do feel what you're going through. I took out a microloan and already made my first payment towards it before I even got the printer so I know how you feel. but I've learned in this business some patience is needed.
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


Hello, i am new to this forum as a member and i had used this forum for research prior to joining. I am compelled to join because of this same issue. I have a start up company T-Shirts with a small team. We have chosen easy t printer to learn how to operate an Direct to Garment Machine and had felt that for a new business this was the perfect start before upgrading. ThisIsland...we must have ordered at the same time...as a matter of fact we had completed our purchase on April 15 as witnessed by easy t invoice sheet..paid in full with a few extra purchases. Even though we are a start up business we are not new to vending..we had started with a heatpress machine. We had a few events to attend to and we had anticipated that if the machine would have arrived on time, that would have given us some time to learn how to operate the machine. However we have not received the machine at all to this day...we are on the east coast. One of our members Jabir would call often at times he would get the reception Michele...who would not have any information in regards to our order. She had to told Jabir in the beginning of his inquiries that they had a fire and that the Machines would have to be rebuilt...in which..if true...we was not informed at all...very unprofessional...Then the next thing was that the machine was ready to ship..it is waiting for the printer head..mind you none of this was communicated to us..we had to call to find these things out..Now the receptionist is not there. After numerous amount of phone calls..no return call. the week of the fourth of July when was the time we really needed to have the machine..we get a email apologizing for the delay and that the machine would ship out the end of that week....as you see i am on this thread today. We have lost while waiting for this machine, i have a great deal of patience, however this is beyond having patience. I as a business man understand problematic situations might occur at times, yet to take clients money and don't deliver is unethical to me and on top of that the customer service is weak. I did not expect this at all. I see that Mr. Mcdaniels is a member and responds to this forum to protect the integrity of his business...I would like to have this resolved.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I received an email from him yesterday saying that they would all ship on Wednesday. I hope I didn't waste a lot of money on this. this is not starting to look good to me. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

For many reasons, most of them already posted online or communicated directly to our customers we have fallen behind and are trying our best to catch up.

I'm sure everyone has at some point in their life gotten overwhelmed and fallen behind on their work schedule. The only thing you can do is keep working and try to dig your way out.

I know everyone is anxious to get their printers and trust me this is a high priority for us as well.

However, it is extremely counterproductive and only makes matters worse when I have to constantly defend myself on a public forum.

At this point I really can't win. If I sit here all day and answer phone calls, emails and forum posts I will get nothing done. If I work all day in the shop to get printers out the door quicker everyone comes on here and trashes my business.

I apologize to our customers that have had delays in getting their printers. We are still here, we are still in business, and we are moving printers out the door as fast as we can.

This will be my last post on the forums for a while. If anyone has questions, concerns, or wants a status update please contact us at: [email protected]


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

abmcdan said:


> For many reasons, most of them already posted online or communicated directly to our customers we have fallen behind and are trying our best to catch up.
> 
> I'm sure everyone has at some point in their life gotten overwhelmed and fallen behind on their work schedule. The only thing you can do is keep working and try to dig your way out.
> 
> ...


Not trying to bad talk about anyone. Our church is calling me about when this printer is going to get here. When I ordered it I was given a 2 week turn around. This is this first time I have ever gotten a loan to get anything for my business. They have already taken the first payment out and no printer. I get a little scared when I send out this kind of money and no responces to calls or emails for days. Not wanting to rush you on this please build it right but if you fall behind we need to know so we can figure out around this. Please understand that this is not a bashing on you Andy. But I see a lot of post that are not looking good and only two that are. I know in business this happens. People tend to say more bad than good. On our end we rather have nothing said than bad. I bought the printer for our church use as well as my own. Please keep us updated on progress.


----------



## ThisIsland (Jul 22, 2013)

This issue is still on going. Emails and phone calls galore! and still no word on where my $8K or printer is. No response, no nothing. I really want to have a great business relationship with them, but they are making it difficult. Andy, please get back to your customers. I really don't want to drive out to Tempe to get some answers.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a pm from some one getting theirs today. Waiting to see if he gets it. Andy said mine was created in waiting on the truck last Thursday and have not heard back from him since. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like my printer is in town. Yes!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ThisIsland (Jul 22, 2013)

jfisk3475 said:


> Looks like my printer is in town. Yes!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


Sounds like good news to me. Let me know how it turns out. Did the other member get his too?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes. on Tuesday. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am soooooo jealous. Take some photos, a new Easy T is like porn to me. Seriously.

After a year with my Deluxe, I am finally fully dialed in. I mean, seriously. I can run 100 shirts without a headclean or any major issues. I do hate the tiny ink cartridges, but I knew the concerns going into the R2880 based printer.

I'm the most patient guy in the world when it comes to suppliers. I told Andy when I first received the printer that he charged too low, even though I knew there would be some headaches. And there were, but even with his hectic schedule, his team has always come through in the end.

I've made enough to pay off the first printer 5x over. My "losses" in bad shirts, downtime and lost profits is less than 1/2 of the cost of the printer. That's acceptable to me because I do feel he could have charged me $2500 or $3000 more and I'd end up with the same result but fewer "losses" initially.

I'm hungry for my XL, but I am not inquiring. I'm patiently waiting. When it arrives, my profits will soar because it will fill in the "downtime" between loading a shirt and hitting print. Plus it should overcome the smaller ink cartridge limitations. We will keep our Deluxe and use it for dual CMYK "1/2 hour prints" -- we make a fortune on these ($20 a garment profit!). A second printer will let us expand our hours from 9am to 9pm to even longer hours. People actually like buying shirts after stumbling out of a bar across the street at 1am. It's crazy.

I am too excited for you and for the other guy. Yes, you may have some issues, but look at how much you spent versus one of the higher end-service printers. Half price? A third? Please -- that $10,000 you saved is 200+ hours of money in your pocket. Spend 200 hours with your new printer and if you can't lock in the process, you're either low IQ or you're impatient.

Photos photos photos! Video! Anything to satisfy me until I get an email from Andy with a freight number. Ohhhh man I am antsy for your additional success.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I will. I am excited to get it. I too have issues with supplier sometimes but not to this extreme. hopefully Andy figured out his problems and is going to be better at his customer service. this is going to be a trial by fire. hopefully it won't take that long to get this thing dialed in. I learn really quick. it helps to be a chemical engineer for Caterpillar. we deal with more complex machinery. my ICP has more parts then a Swiss watch. and I can tear it down and put it back together in under an hour.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

As owners of the hardware, it's in our best interest to figure this stuff out and help each other (even though we're competitors) to relieve SOME of the burden from the manufacturer. If Easy T can get into the zone and create a profitable solution, I have a feeling we'll all be making more money together down the line.

If I could afford to buy all of their refurbs, I would. I can not imagine what could go wrong with these machines that I couldn't fix in a week or two. I have the volume to run 5 of them, but I turn that volume down. I think my second machine will open the floodgates to more volume, though.

Get pics when you can!


----------



## Work247 (Jul 29, 2013)

I am happy for you guys!. Me nada.


----------



## ThisIsland (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't heard or seen anything still.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Missing the platen but I was told that it drop ship separate. also need the software and the missing shirt that was supposed to come with. hopefully these things will be here this week.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Work247 (Jul 29, 2013)

Still nothing..From april to august.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Work247 said:


> Still nothing..From april to august.


Have you tried email?

jfisk


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Work247 said:


> Still nothing..From april to august.


Please email: [email protected]

I'm making sure these all get answered within 24-48 hours.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## SandraC916 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm getting so impatient on waiting for mines to be done. I'm suppose to go pick it up and do the training on it. Ridiculous just drives me nuts not knowing exact date or anything.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

When did you order yours?

jfisk


----------



## hira (Apr 11, 2013)

After 1 month working with my easy T XL, im very satisfy of the work done, 100 light shirt per day easily! But Andy i'm still waiting my cap platten. So people the easy T XL is a very reliable machine.
thank you


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

The huge delay is on the XL model. We had multiple setbacks that delayed the start of production and now we are working through the backorders as quickly as possible.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

hira said:


> After 1 month working with my easy T XL, im very satisfy of the work done, 100 light shirt per day easily! But Andy i'm still waiting my cap platten. So people the easy T XL is a very reliable machine.
> thank you


About time people. I guess the people that have the patience to get the machine to work don't have time to come on here to prove it works. Too busy making money. 

jfisk


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

As a frame of reference, almost every single "commercial" DTG printer I've purchased has taken between 2-4 months to receive, once I placed my order.

Not sure how long you folks have been waiting, but just thought I'd offer a bit of comparison.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Justin Walker said:


> As a frame of reference, almost every single "commercial" DTG printer I've purchased has taken between 2-4 months to receive, once I placed my order.
> 
> Not sure how long you folks have been waiting, but just thought I'd offer a bit of comparison.


Quite a few have been waiting about that long Justin for our XL.

We had our demo printer running great so we sold a bunch of machines in April / May then we ran into the ink cartridge reset issue. That took quite a while to resolve. 

Now we are just backlogged trying to dig out.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I know I'm one of the few who takes time to support Easy T publicly -- but I know of quite a few others who are just too busy making money.

I'm blessed to have a fulfillment department who runs the shop, so I can spend time on various websites and help others out.

When I put my deposit down for an XL, I assumed 3-4 months to build it, test it and get it to me. I am not even close to 4 months waiting -- and patience always brings the best profits.

One of our websites (7 months old) is doing a mid 5-figures in sales annually, and we expect it to hit 6 figures annually before the end of 2013. I know I'll be ordering 2 more DTGs before the year closes.


----------



## SandraC916 (Jul 23, 2013)

jfisk3475 said:


> When did you order yours?
> 
> jfisk


I ordered May 30th. Still nothing. I have lost ALL interest in this printer and just want a refund. Of course everytime I mention that in the email he doesn't respond. I'm debating on legal action. I am pregnant and we're about to move to a different town 2 hours away I just want the money back.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

My XL is running awesome! I have done a mix of light and dark shirt jobs. Every customer has been so happy with my work. 

I am so glad I waiting for the XL and the took the time to perfect the dark shirt settings!

I am going to write a full review in a month or so.

Here is a color chart:









Close up of a print:


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

What are your ink settings?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

treefox2118 said:


> What are your ink settings?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


Here are the settings I used for the tattooish print:

*CMYK*
Density - 100%
Ink Drop - Medium
Ink Level - 1 (XL can't adjust ink levels just density)
Color Mode - Text1

*Underbase*
Drop Size - Heavy
Mode - Content Based
Level - 1 
Density - 350% on Keya (400% on Gildan 2000)
Color Contrast - (-39)
White Mixer - (I know most people don't use it but it really help with the crazy pastels in the tattoo like pic)
Percent - 18
Contrast - (-4)
No High Ligh Level on this print

I've been getting very consistant prints, excluding when I have a brainfart and forget/rush the pretreat process.

-Rob


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the share.

Interesting that the XL can't increase ink level/passes. Wonder if that's a R3880 restriction?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

It's an EK limitation for the 3880.

I forgot add that I am print CMYK - Fine, Underbase - Superfine.


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

RobP614 said:


> It's an EK limitation for the 3880.
> 
> I forgot add that I am print CMYK - Fine, Underbase - Superfine.


Did you had or have an easy-t deluxe? And if so, Did you notice a difference in printing quality? I chatted with a current owner of a XL and he didn't like the way the XL handles white, according to him the deluxe handled white ink better.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah I think the deluxe did a little better with white. I don't get a great halftone underbase.

It's a rip issue...

But overall it's a great print and not having to refill 10ml cartridges or have any ink reset issues is worth the change in quality with halftones.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm guessing EK will likely have to push a fix out. The white in your photos looks great.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have learned how to make it work and looks awesome. 

It not as forgiving as the deluxe was, but I love the machine! (Forgiving is the best word...better or worse is not the correct way to describe it)

However with the pressures ink system banding has yet to be an issue! Over 275 shirts and not one sign of banding (and not one ink error).

It took time and is was hit and miss when I first got it...but it's consistently a solid print now. Andy and Michael both helped me fine tune the settings.

One of my sample print of the design in that picture is going on 17 washes and still looks good...

It would be great if EK did take the time to figure the issue out...if not maybe I will just try a different RIP...

Hardware wise it's built solid! And is super easy to take apart (not that I have needed to yet), it build very modular, with a very purposeful design in mind. 

My old deluxe was one of the early generation and it was a pain to work on...tearing it down took hours. The new design so much nicer!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome!

I just got 3 gallons of Image Armour pretreat to play with. And a D2 on order plus a deposit on a second D2.

2014 goal is 5 figures profit a month on my Easy Ts. Basically pay them all off every month.

My D1 is ripping through prints with an error rate below 1%. Bidirectional dual CMYK on superfine ink2 75%. Heat presses can't keep up and ink refills and resets are smoother than ever.

I only want the XL for the wider platen. We have an "urban" market that wants huge prints.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

